# More Action Photos! (Must See)!



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

So these are a bunch of photos i recently took of my horses having a good time in the big paddock . Some have a lot of noise because i forgot i had my ISO set so high from the evening before Kind of dissapointed about that. Hope you enjoy and let me know what you think 


**Do not use, save, steal or claim as your own. These photos are copyrighted by ErikaChristine (Erika Wolter).**


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)




----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

That paint is GORGEOUS! I love the blue eyes!! Wonderful photos-- I wish I knew how to use my camera this well!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

These are great! I love the clarity of color you've captured in so many of them.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

these are awesome action shots, and your paint is gorgeous


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That paint mare is just...WOW


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

They won't all download for me, stupid internet, but the ones that did get here, BEAUTIFUL, simply stunning, in content and composition, technically competent, and such stunning models, great job


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I only got to view a few 
But what I saw.. Gorgeous!
I really would like to see more of the bay )


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They are really amazing! Brilliant photography and beautful horses!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

These are stunning, great job! Your horses are beautiful.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic pics!! Love, love, love the action shots of the paint.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Zimpatico said:


> Fantastic pics!! Love, love, love the action shots of the paint.


Me too! Especially the ones of her mid air! Good job!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful horses! Awesome photography too! I love action shot.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very cool. Love the action shots.

The 12th photo down (paint horse rearing/leaping by tree) looks funky to me. Is it my eyes playing tricks on me? 
He seems to have lost his left hoof but the tree looks too close to the fence for the horse to be behind the tree.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Very cool. Love the action shots.
> 
> The 12th photo down (paint horse rearing/leaping by tree) looks funky to me. Is it my eyes playing tricks on me?
> He seems to have lost his left hoof but the tree looks too close to the fence for the horse to be behind the tree.


i noticed that too, AB. 



better get the vet out for that..your horses hoof has fallen off LOL. 
Very nice pictures  loveee your paint. <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing!! How is the paint's hoof behind the tree but he's in front....?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are stunning pictures and gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That is amazing! Your paint is gorgeous!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the photos. Amazingly clear and dramatic!


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful shots. I love the clarity and how the colors just pop.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Eliz said:


> I only got to view a few
> But what I saw.. Gorgeous!
> I really would like to see more of the bay )


Thank you!, Yeah sorry the photos are really large =/ I figured there would be a few people who would have trouble viewing them! I kinda did too xD. I certainly can upload some more of him, i shall do that right now under this comment  Mind you hes grown extreamly fast and moves really awkward right now, so if he looks weird thats why haha xD Hes 4 this year.


Alwaysbehind said:


> Very cool. Love the action shots.
> The 12th photo down (paint horse rearing/leaping by tree) looks funky to me. Is it my eyes playing tricks on me?
> He seems to have lost his left hoof but the tree looks too close to the fence for the horse to be behind the tree.





KawaiiCharlie said:


> i noticed that too, AB.
> better get the vet out for that..your horses hoof has fallen off LOL.
> Very nice pictures  loveee your paint. <3





equiniphile said:


> Amazing!! How is the paint's hoof behind the tree but he's in front....?


　
Hahaha, your eyes are playing tricks on you . The tree is actually id say about 50-60 feet away from the fence. And her leg is behind the tree, a good distance from the tree! If she had her other leg up i would say shed have hit her hoof on the tree. She did that little move and then ran around the tree. Don't worry i know it looks like she shoved her hoof into the tree but she was behind it  


*Thanks for all the comments everyone  I'm glad you like them and enjoyed looking at them.*


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

More pictures of my Bay horse Chaos. Requested .


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you considered selling your work to calender companies? They are that good!! (I have no idea how to go about doing that, but someone has to, right?? hehe) Fabulous pix and thanks for explaining the hoof/tree photo...


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

MicKey73 said:


> Have you considered selling your work to calender companies? They are that good!! (I have no idea how to go about doing that, but someone has to, right?? hehe) Fabulous pix and thanks for explaining the hoof/tree photo...


 
Thank you very much . I have always wanted to do that! But i have no idea how  lol.

Np, i had a feeling some people would ask about that photo xD haha.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok I'm in love!!


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Skutterbotch said:


> Ok I'm in love!!


I'm glad you like them


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Since i'm in California our kids have all shed out already... so i sometimes forget that there's some folks that still have snow (and fuzzy horses for that matter)! I can't wait to see some summer pics!!! I'm a sucker for your bay. No chrome. Very classic.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

great photography!


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

What kind of camera do you have??


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Oxer said:


> Since i'm in California our kids have all shed out already... so i sometimes forget that there's some folks that still have snow (and fuzzy horses for that matter)! I can't wait to see some summer pics!!! I'm a sucker for your bay. No chrome. Very classic.


Hehe yeah, the snow this week actually just all melted away!  YAY. We live up high in a escartment, so we seem to get more snow then the people below=/. Me too, can't wait to get some nice ones of them in their summer coats! And i will definitely share them! Thank you, he is like a big dog haha! He is a cutie though.




mustbemonroe said:


> What kind of camera do you have??


I use a Nikon D80. And for these shots i used my 200mm lense. Although some are super grainy because i forgot i had my ISO set so high from other pictures. I always do that xD lol.


----------

